# Schaumburg, IL - 12/16 - Rocky Patel Event



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

It looks like there is going to be a Rocky Patel factory event at the Binny's liquor and cigar "superstore" in Schaumburg on 12/16. Binnys is on Golf road on the South side between Higgins and Roselle. Details are a little sketchy at this point. It is my understanding that times are 1-4pm. This may be a good opportunity to pick up some of the sungrowns!

I may try and herf it up afterward, but I have a party to get to at 6:00 pm, so it may be tight. I will post as my schedule develops. I think a herf in Schaumburg is mandatory prior to the ridiculous "clean air ordinance" enactment on 1/2/07.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds like it will be a good time , Will Rocky be there as the host? 

I was looking for something to do on my birthday weekend.... woo hoo :w


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

UH OH.... it gets even BETTER!

HOLIDAY TASTING
Saturday, December 16, 1:00-4:00pm
Sample over 25 craft and holiday beers from all over the world! Featured breweries include: Chimay, Delirium, Samuel Smith, Lindemans, Great Lakes Brewing Co, Sam Adams and many more. Also, enjoy fantastic Ports from Fonseca and Taylor Fladgate. Great last minute gift ideas! Free to Binny's Card members.

I have to call them tomorrow - if they have Rocky Patel specials AND Belgian Beers, Ill be tailgaiting in the parking lot! Ill pitch a tent!  no, not that kind of tent u


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be at work 

But It's a great store and Rocky has a great product.

I met him last month at a grand opening in Downers Grove, He's a swell guy.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

could i get some more information in this? I wasn't able to find anything on their site


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> could i get some more information in this? I wasn't able to find anything on their site


Im going to call them tomorrow for more info. Ill postwhore tomorrow night accordingly! :r


----------

